# Everybody



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

A few more pics of my adorable goaties, this is the entire herd. And I should note they are not housed together, but I do sometimes let them out to graze together supervised.


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Cutie pies!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness! I am in love with your spotted chocolate cutie pie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice herd!


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Very pretty colors! If I may ask what breed of goats are they?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What a nice little herd you have! And that chocolate spotted goat is GORGEOUS


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Aww, really nice herd!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Good looking bunch! I, too, love the chocolate, moon-spotted buckling!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

wow all beauties you have.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

FriendlyFainterFarm said:


> Very pretty colors! If I may ask what breed of goats are they?


The spotted one is a boer/Nubian cross and the other three are myotonics. I know they are still kids themselves, but I can't wait to see their babies!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks like they are enjoying spring's bounty! Great looking herd.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful group


----------

